# Apartment home theater, my first



## AlphaPie (May 21, 2013)

*My first step to home theaterism*

I just got into home theater with the wife's approval. We live in a a town house, which is really an apartment, lets not kid ourselves. A home theater and apartment dwelling don't mix well, but I want what I want. My wife and I agreed that we'd wait to build our home theater system until we moved into a house, but when my father in law gave me a set of this speakers for free it was all I could do not to set them up immediately. After scolding said father for encouraging me to start early, the wife coincided and bought the needed devices to get a working system going.

I was given a Morel applause system, which apparently is somewhat rare. I replaced the sub with a definitive technology pro sub 800 and since his receiver had no hdmi options I bought a denon 1913. I built the tv stand myself and did not think about a place for my center channel. So my center is not actually center with my tv but it sits right in front of my seat on the couch. So for only $800 out of pocket I have a great system for this small room, even though its pretty entry level stuff. It's an enormous upgrade from the Sony towers in the pic which are now just holding up the morels. This is already addictive. I'm looking for my next upgrade...

Looks like I can't post pics yet...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My first step to home theaterism*

I would quickly nix any ideas of having children, pets or any extracurricular activities :dumbcrazy:. They will only distract from your true destiny in life, to reproduce audio/video at reference levels :hail:. The wife may have to go as well, tread carefully there :kiss:. Never be deterred...& remember, you're a Shackster now!!!:rofl:


----------



## AlphaPie (May 21, 2013)

*Re: My first step to home theaterism*



Tonto said:


> I would quickly nix any ideas of having children, pets or any extracurricular activities :dumbcrazy:. They will only distract from your true destiny in life, to reproduce audio/video at reference levels :hail:. The wife may have to go as well, tread carefully there :kiss:. Never be deterred...& remember, you're a Shackster now!!!:rofl:


The wife's income is an essential part of my HT plans... She must stay.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good.. we all start somewhere.. Enjoy and yes it's very addicting


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

When I lived in an apartment I was lucky to have the top floor I told the neighbors to call or knock if I got out of control the only ones that ever knocked were the police. Your setup looks nice just build slowly always look for deals used stuff refurbs bstock all great options.


----------

